# Libreria PSpice



## Taku (Nov 26, 2005)

Les dejo unas librerías pal orcad. para diseño, pspice. etc... son los archivos que recopile antes de ponerme a usar el orcad, tiene bastantes cosas, algunas que no son librerias y parecen simulaciones, no se, alguno que eche luz en el asunto?

sabeis si hay algun cristal en orcad q tenga modelo para simular??? o como conseguirlo??


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 26, 2005)

Para usar el cristal, debes hacer un pequeño circuito para poder extraer una señal cuadrada en base a la frecuencia natural de oscilación del quarzo.

Te anexo 2 circuitos. El primero de ellos te da dos versiones que puedes usar, la primera con una comperta inversora CMOS y la segunda con un transistor. Esta última, genera una señal de salida menos "pura", teniendo una forma más rampante que el primero.

El segundo circuito te permite usar una señal de "gate" como disparador para activar la señal de salida. Con una pequeña modificación puedes eliminar el "gate"y usarlo como los primeros circuitos.

Con respecto al componente en orcad/pspice trata de buscar el cristal o resonador colocando una "Y" en la casilla de búsqueda a ver si lo encuentras pues está incluido en las librerías.


Saludos.

Marcelo.


----------



## Taku (Nov 27, 2005)

Me sale solo un componente llamado YX en la libreria anl_misc, tiene 4 patitas, es ese??? 

me refiero a un cristal de cuarzo de 32768Hz

La precision es importante ya q es para ralizar un frecuencimetro con contadores, estos cuentan durante todo 1 segundo y me dan el numero de pulsos, la precision de la base de tiempos tiene q ser lo mayor posible.

no me dejan usar micros asi q lo pensaba realizar dividiendo la frecuencia tb con 4 contadores /16 /16 /16 /16 asi salen medio Hz, justo un pulso en alta q activa los contadores de 1segundo exacto.


----------



## eltiolopez (Dic 6, 2005)

Buenas, tengo la version student del PSpice 9.1, y necesito encontrar una libreria donde vengan limitadores de tension (LM7805/12...) o en su defecto diodos zener (de 5 voltios y de 12 tambien). Si no, ¿¿¿me podriais explicar un poco por encima como se crean nuevos componentes que a la hora de simularlos den los valores esperados??? Si alguien me puede echar un cable se lo agradeceria mucho. Saludos.


----------



## leti (Mar 27, 2006)

hola!!
me gustaria saber como se pone en pspice version student el diodo zener,porque en mi libreria no aparece.
muchas gracias!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

leti dijo:
			
		

> hola!!
> me gustaria saber como se pone en pspice version student el diodo zener,porque en mi libreria no aparece.
> muchas gracias!!



Yo no uso el pspice, si quiere un simulador sencillo debería probar multisim.

Instalé el Pspice para ver si lo hayaba pero no, parece que la librería esta bastante reducida.

Saludos y busque en la página oficial, tal véz tengan descargas de librerías.


----------



## eliasgirona (Abr 25, 2006)

tengo que realizar el disño de una fuente fija de 5 voltios  i  me gustaria saber como puedo introducir el IC 7805 en el pspice(8.0) e oido decir que es una libreria pero no se cual ni donde encortrarla , i mucho menos como añadirla soy bastante nuevo en esto y necessito ayuda

muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 25, 2006)

Hola Elias ,en esta pagina, tienes mucho aprovechalo ,suerte un saludo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/


----------



## sephirot (Jun 1, 2006)

Hola, ¿alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar (si es que existe) un modelo de un VCO para PSpice, como por ejemplo el 566?

Saludos.


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

En una de esas ya tiene un modelo VCO, pero en forma de diagrama de bloque, no en forma de un circuito específico.


----------



## femmy (Ago 15, 2006)

tengo una pregunta, no hay un modelo de VCO que trabaje con alimentacion alterna, y si no hay, tienen un circuito convertidor de alterna a continua??? gracias saludos


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 2, 2006)

Para modelar un VCO en Pspice

puedes utilizar el bloque ABM, yo ya lo he hecho


suerte


----------



## aacevedo (Nov 16, 2006)

Saludos.  En este link puedes encontrar la respuesta a tu pregunta:

http://www.edn.com/design/analog/4337601/Use-PSpice-for-behavioral-modeling-of-VCOs


----------



## black_flowers (Mar 4, 2007)

hola, alguien sabe la referencia de un tiristor y un triac ideales (que estén dentro de la librería pspice o que tengan funcionalidad para simulacion). La verdad es que he probado un mogollón de ellos (la mayoría de la librería pspice/thyristor y todos ellos hacen cosas rarísimas, desde permitir la intensidad en ambos sentidos sin ser disparados, dispararse sólos, y lo que quiero que hagan es lo que hacen los tiristores y triacs que se estudian en papel, es decir que conduzca en un sólo sentido y que se dispare con una señal de disparo.

¿cuáles utilizais vosotros para simulación con orcad/pspice?

un saludo.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 5, 2007)

Del papel a la práctica hay poca diferencia, si se calcula correctamente. ¿No será que montas mal el circuito? Estos componentes se disparan solos al no tener en cuenta ciertas cositas como corrientes dt, etc.
Repasa el circuito y simula. Los simuladores son bastante fieles y lo que hacen lo hacen en la vida real. Lo bueno que tiene es que no quemas nada.
Saludos


----------



## black_flowers (Mar 6, 2007)

no será que el tiristor que utilizo no soporta tanta tensión? Sabes de alguno (que esté modelado para pspice) que soporte 220V?


----------



## Adolfoe (Mar 28, 2007)

Me gustaría saber páginas para descargar nuevos componentes para simular tanto para PSPICE como para Multisim. 
Sobre todo componentes como ADC, DAC, switches analógicos, multiplexores analógicos. 

Gracias.

adicionalmente si alguien sabe alguna forma de trabajar con simulaciones de GAL y EEPROM's se los agradecería.


----------



## JV (Mar 28, 2007)

En los sitios de los fabricantes he visto que poseen componentes para simular con PSpice, como en el caso de On Semi:

http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/supportDoc.do?type=models&category=0

Saludos..


----------



## PepAero (Abr 25, 2007)

*Para los diodos zener :* Diode.lib
*Para los limitadores :* Linear.lib


----------



## torres007 (Jul 27, 2007)

hola, estoy intentando simular un circuito con spice, pero me faltan muchos componentes. ahora mismo estoy buscando librerias de triacs, concretamente busco el t835. bueno, el caso es que he encontrado una pero esta en *.lib y en el spice solo me permite añadir *.slb y *.plb

como puedo hacer para añadir la .lib?? alquien sabe algun sitio para encontrar modelos de componentes? 

saludos y gracias de antemano!!


----------



## joryds (Jul 27, 2007)

Hola torres007, habría que ver que versión de orcad tienes porque yo tengo la versión Orcad10.5 y en la librería THYRISTR se encuentran estos elemento 2N5567para 10A y  T2800 para 8A cualquiera de los dos puedes utilizar el hecho es que tu no siempre vas a encontrar el elemento exacto que buscas debe buscar las características de la librería que te proporciona orcad y utilizas el más parecido, en este caso sería el T2800 que tiene 8A y 600V.
Si utilizas la versión estudiantil, no sé si sean compactibles las librerías pero si es posible me dejas tu correo y envió esa librería.
Javier Jory
Saludos.


----------



## rayko (Abr 25, 2008)

hola a todos 
    bueno ,estoy haciendo un proyecto y hay componentes que no encuentro en la libreria como el L293B,electroliticos y alguno que otro mas,a ver si me podeis decir algo  de como puedo buscar esos componentes ,ah uso el orcad 16.saludos.


----------



## krmn (May 6, 2008)

El problema de orcad es que depende si has pagado por el o estas utilizando la demo gratuita.
Muchas de las librerias de orcad son de pago y vienen aparte del programa.
Cual de las 2 opciones es la tuya?


----------



## rayko (May 12, 2008)

yo uso la gratuita,el problema me viene para buscar condensadores y muchos integrados ,parece ke esta poco surtido las librerias que trae.


----------



## luismc (May 13, 2008)

rayko dijo:
			
		

> yo uso la gratuita,el problema me viene para buscar condensadores y muchos integrados ,parece ke esta poco surtido las librerias que trae.



Incluso la versión student viene con gran cantidad de componentes.

Depende del esquema que estés realizando, si es un esquema "puro" (sin simulación) o es de simulación (Pspice A/D) tienes que ir a un tipo de librerías o a otro. Para el primero carpeta Capture, y para el segundo, carpeta Pspice.

Hay que leerse el manual de ayuda para empezar un poquito con el Orcad, y sobre todo no desanimarse, es un programa difícil de manejar pero que tiene mucho que ofrecer a cambio.

Sugerencia: añade la librería ANALOG.OLB a tu lista de librerías.

Suerte.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

aca les dejo unas librerias pal orcad. para diseño, pspice. etc... son los archivos que recopile antes de ponerme a usar el orcad, tiene bastantes cosas, algunas que no son librerias y parecen simulaciones, no se, alguno que eche luz en el asunto?

http://www.rarhost.com/download-gfe6m1.html


----------



## xaloc (Sep 11, 2008)

Hola, llevo un buen rato buscando por la web, librerias para pspice  de CD4066 para hacer una simulación  pero no encuentro nada. Si alguien la tiene le estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos


----------



## xaloc (Sep 11, 2008)

Bueno, por lo que he podido averiguar creo que está en una libreria de Pspice que se llama CMOS1.olb. Pero no hay manera de descargarlo de ningun sitio...


----------



## xaloc (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola, he estado buscando por la red y se me hace imposible encontrar librerias para Pspice. ¿Hay  librerias de relés para la simulación en Pspice? Si es así, ¿alguien me las puede pasar? 

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## snowboard (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola
revisa si te sirve:
http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~herniter/Software/Cadence/pspice.htm

saludos


----------



## dyc (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola me puede decir alguien en que libreria de ORCAD/pspice  puedo encontrar algun GTO. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## amset86 (Nov 19, 2008)

yo tambien tengo la version student del Pspice 9.1 y necesito una libreria que contenga el amplificador operacional LM380N. ¿Me podriais explicar como descargarla?¿Y de donde?Si existen otros componentes o en pspice otro amplificador de igual caracteristicas tambien me seria de gran ayuda.gracias


----------



## amset86 (Nov 19, 2008)

tengo el pspice 9.1 student y estoy interesado en alguna libreria que contenga el amplificador operacional LM380N para realizar simulaciones con el, podriais indicarme como descargar esa libreria, de donde o si existe algun componente que realice lo mismo?gracias


----------



## Romo1987 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hola,

estoy trabajando en un proyecto para la universidad, en el cual tengo que alimentar a mi circuito desde los 220V de la red, y regularlo a 9 V. He estado repasando apuntes, viendo esquemas por internet...

Pero ahora llega el momento de plasmarlo el el PSPICE y resulta que no tengo ni idea de como se llama el componente del puente rectificador en las librerias PSPICE, tampoco el conector de 220, ni mucho menos el transformador de 12 V (dicho sea de paso... porque en todas las fuentes de 9V aplican un transformador de 12 primero? al menos es loq ue he ido viendo en todos los esquemas que encontre...)

En cuanto al regulador 7809, resulta que tengo varios para elegir en el PSPICE, aparentemente iguales: 

78XX/SIP
78XX/SM
78XX/SO
78XX/TO
78XX/TO92

como se con cual me quedo, o lo que significan las siglas en cada uno?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## FBustos (Nov 27, 2008)

78XX.. XX es el voltaje al que quieres llegar..

SIP/SM/TO/TO92 son los tipos de encapsulado que hay disponibles..

---

Las fuentes tienen transformador de 12v para bajar los 220 Vac a 12Vac . Después de eso se rectifica y filtra mediante puente de diodos y consensadores,bualáa tienes +-12V continua.. Luego de eso puedes poner un regulador 78XX y tienes tus 9V o lo que quieras (hasta 1A).. 

78XX para voltajes positivos y 79XX para voltajes negativos.

Saludos.


----------



## Romo1987 (Nov 27, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta!

podrias indicarme que significa cada sigla para tipo de encapsulado? me imagino que SM sera montaje superficial, pero en las demas ando un poco perdido... gracias nuevamente


----------



## FBustos (Nov 27, 2008)

http://witronica.com/tipos-encapsulado-transistor

Revisa ahí. De algo te puede servir.


----------



## Luck (Nov 30, 2008)

El lm380n no es un amplificador operacional, sino un amplificador de audio. No existe dentro de las librerías comerciales del Orcad Pspice.


----------



## Luck (Nov 30, 2008)

No existen librerías específicas para reles dentro de las del Orcad Pspice. Dentro de la página de Cadence encontrarás un tutorial que explica como hacer un rele.
Un saludo.


----------



## Romo1987 (Ene 18, 2009)

Resulta que estoy simulando un circuito con Orcad que trae un transistor 2N4401. Resulta que ese transistor no tiene modelo de simulacion. Necesito cambiarlo por otro, pero no se por cual cambiarlo para mantener el comportamiento similar.

¿Cual puedo poner en su lugar? ¿Como puedo investigar yo este tipo de desaguisados?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2009)

El 2N4401 es un transistor NPN de pequeña señal. Podrias sustituirlo por un 2N3904, ya que, las SIMULACIONES computacionales del funcionamiento de un circuito no son 100% reales y fiables.

Saludos


----------



## Romo1987 (Ene 18, 2009)

Estoy en las mismas: tampoco tiene modelo de simulacion.

¿Que otro me valdrian?

Estoy mirando si me sirve un BC547 o BC548, pero asi a secas tampoco tienen modelo. Lo hay A B y B que si tienen modelo de simulacion, pero no se si cambiara algo :|

¿Que otro puedo poner?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2009)

Que simulador estas usando?¿       Es muy raro que no tenga el 2N3904


----------



## Romo1987 (Ene 18, 2009)

Estoy con Orcad Capture CIS 9.2.3 y el PSpice A/D... imposiciones del profesor

SI que aparece en la libreria, solo que sin modelo de simulacion


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2009)

**BC547
**2sc945

Ve si esos los tienes. Me parece que no estas manejando muy bien el programa. Yo la verdad que no he trabajado con ninguno de los dos que mencionas.


----------



## Romo1987 (Ene 18, 2009)

el segundo no lo tengo. El primero como comente antes si, pero el que aparece como BC547 no tiene modelo de simulacion. Si que lo tienen BC547A, BC547B, BC547C...

Ademas estos aparecen en varias librerias, unos con modelo de sim. y otros no. Los que si tienen pertenecen  las librerias EBIPOLAR y Design Cache

Y si, la verdad, se pokisimo de este programa, pero con la mierda que nos explicaron... pues poco se puede hacer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 18, 2009)

La diferencia entre las letras de los BC547 está en la ganancia de corriente estática (hfe). Esta dada por rangos y la mas baja es de la versión A y la mas alta de la versión C. Fijate la hoja de datos del 2N4401 y de los BC (las datasheets no muerden) para ver si son compatibles los parámetros y viendo la ganancia de ellos elegí uno de los BC (A, B oC).

Saludos!


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 18, 2009)

Saludos Romo:

Es extraño lo que planteas, porque si el componente aparece, debe de tener un modelo asociado que es la forma en que trabaje el orcad el cual es modificable...

Lo que he hecho cuando me pasaba lo que planteabas era sacar la lista de los transistores que traía la librería y sacar las características técnicas y emplear uno parecido.... pero cuando me desesperé opté por hacerlo a papel y lápiz, o armarlo y analizarlo por partes....

Suerte


----------



## redy (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola!

Quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre las masas de pspice "0/Source" y "GND/CAPSYM".


Muchas Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

mira amigo mio, o tengo instalado el Pspice pero t puedo tirar un par de datos comunes.

en un circuito (y obretodo en los simuladores ideales) hay 2 o 3 formas de representar a GND.

1) utilizando un conector de fuente que dice 0volts.
2) si colocas una bateria o fuente de corriente, tiene un extremo positivo y el otro sería GND.
3) si colocas el simbolo de Tierra (ese q es como un pinito de cabeza o una flecha q apunta abajo), el programa puede reconocer que se trate de una descarga a tierra o sea GND de verdad, q no es lo mismo q el 0volts de una fuente.


----------



## redy (Abr 11, 2009)

Todos son equivalentes?

Te adjunto una imagen con los cuatro tipos.

1.- 0/source
2.- GND/Capsym
3.- GND_SIGNAL/CAPSYM
4.- GND_FIELD SIGNAL/CAPSYM

Aun no tengo claro para que se utilizan cada uno


----------



## redy (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola!

He estado buscando el CI "MC14495" y no figura en el Capture de Orcad .

¿Cómo puedo simularlo?

¿Puedo añadir este componente de alguna manera?



Muchas Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

reitero que no tengo ese programa pero...

1) es la gnd del circuito, o sea la gnd general.
2) parece ser una gnd para capacitores.
3 y 4) seguramente son las gnd de señales que no deben unirse con la gnd común.

o sea, hay circuitos, la mayoría q tienen q ver con moduladores de audio, en los que se trabajan 2 gnd distintas. la gnd común del circuito, que sirve para las resistencias, capacitores, integrados, fuente de alimentación. y por otro lado la gnd de una señal analógica o digital que entra en un integrado y sale del mismo, pero q no debe unirse (solo en pocas ocasiones) con la gnd común.

esperemos q alguien q tenga mas información nos ayude.

saludos.


----------



## marianicos13 (Abr 12, 2009)

Puede ser que no este implementado en las librerias estandar de Pspice, eso te influye ha la hora de hacer la simulacion, pero si lo que deseas es hacer la PCB puedes poner cualquier otro elemento con el mismo patillaje, si en tu caso es que quieres hacer una simulación tu solucion seria implementarlo tu mismo, "programandolo" se podria decir, conociendo sus características mas importantes, hay varios manuales en la red

Un saludo


----------



## kcire55 (Abr 13, 2009)

yo tengo un problema parecido pero con el 555d 
no tengo esa libreria de eval u.u si alguien me la puede facilitar le agradecere u.u
y en cuanto el problema pues por que no hace el componente, para mi es bastante complicado ya que apenas estoy agarrando el programa pero seria practico si lo haces tu, claro tienes que saber todas sus caracteristicas


----------



## stai (May 4, 2009)

Buen día compañeros, estoy necesitando simular un diodo de germanio en pspice de orcad pero no encuentro referencias que yo conocía, saben ustedes de alguna referencia que exista en las librerías de spice.  O habrá más librerías para pspice que se puedan descargar...
Les agradezco todos sus comentarios y ayuda


----------



## eletronic86 (May 31, 2009)

Hola alguien me pudiera ayudar a encontrar un componente semejante al P9NK50 es un "zener-protected superMESH" tengo broncas para encontrarlo o alguno parecido si me pudieean ayudar se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Chateau (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola!

Tengo una consulta sobre la simulación de un MOSFET, dentro de un circuito de amplificación de corriente de 2 etapas, usando el programa OrCAD Pspice. El problema, es que yo estoy trabajando con un MOSFET (NMOS de agotamiento) para baja señal (75 Hz), y en las librerias del programa, solo encuentro dispositivos "PWRMOS", que indican que son MOSFET de potencia. Mi pregunta es: ¿Es posible que me sirva uno de éstos modelos para trabajar a baja señal, sin modificar sus parámetros?. Buscando en el foro, encontré información sobre que las librerias eran pagadas, y que el programa en versión gratuita no trae muchas librerias, ¿Existe alguna libreria que tenga los modelos del MOSFET que ando buscando?.

Desde ya, gracias.


----------



## wacalo (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola: Los transistores MOSFET pueden ser NMOS o PMOS (o sea un PWRMOS puede ser tambien canal N o P).
Los modelos de simulación los dan los fabricantes (por ejemplo On Semiconductor, Fairchild, etc)
Saludos.


----------



## luchoh87 (Jul 16, 2009)

hola, que tal? Soy nuevo en el foro.
Mi duda es la siguiente, necesito la libreria de algun diodo tunel, como el 1n2927, o 1n4394 o 1n3716. Entre en la pagina de cadence, pero aparecen por las fabricas de cada elemento. Y la verdad que no entiendo mucho. 
Es la primera vez que uso el orcad. La verdad que si me podrian ayudar estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## angelgar (Oct 26, 2009)

Hola

Tengo parte de un circuito creado mediante el editor grafico de capture que es el siguiente:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y me gustaria incluir el motor de dc que lo tengo como archivo.cir y me gustaria cambiar todo el esquema grafico a .cir y no se como hacerlo.

El archivo .cir del motor es el suiguiente:
* MOTOR VOLTAGE
RA    1    2    0.5
LA    2    3    0.0015
H_EMF    3 4    VSENSE2    0.05
VSENSE1    4    0    DC 0V
*
* MOTOR TORQUE BASED ON INERTIA AND FRICTION
H_TORQ    6 0    VSENSE1    0.05
LJ    6    7    0.00025
RB    7    8    0.0001
VSENSE2    8    0    DC    0V
*
* MOTOR POSITION
FPOS    0    11    VSENSE2    1
CPOS    11    0    1
RPOS    11    0    1MEG


----------



## xesp1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Me he bajado de http://www.cadence.com el modelo del TL071 de Texas Instrument para OrCAD.

Según tengo entendido este CI debe tener 8 patillas, mientras que el modelo que me he bajado tiene 5. .

¿Alguien puede decirme en qué me estoy equivocando?

Gracias y un saludo!!

PD: Os adjunto una captura del modelo TL071 en OrCAD y una imagen del CI teórico.


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 16, 2010)

Que versión de OrCAD estás usando?, con licencia o demo?

Buscalo así: *tl071**

Y ahí te aparece (El asterísco es para que no importe lo que sigue del nombre).

Saludos!


----------



## xesp1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Antes que nada, gracias por responder.

La versión que uso es la demo PSpice Student 9.1.

No entiendo muy bien cuando dices que lo busque por: TL071*. ¿Te refieres a que lo busque entre las librerías que me vienen con la demo?

El CI TL071 no viene en las librerías de esta versión demo, por lo que he tenido que acudir a la página de Cadence para bajarme el archivo .olb de Texas Instrument que incluye el modelo del TL071. Una vez descargado, lo incluyo con el resto de librerías. Y por último, al insertarlo en mi hoja de Schematics con el resto de componentes, veo que sólo tiene 5 patas, en lugar de las 8 que debería tener.

En esta librería de Texas Instrument que añado, sólo hay un TL071.

No sé si me habré explicado mejor, si no ha sido así, decidmelo e intentaré describir mejor mis pasos.

Espero vuestras respuestas, porque necesito ayuda en este punto.

Un saludo!!


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 2, 2010)

Un poco tarde.. 

Con el asterísco me refería a hacer una "Busqueda más General", pero refiriendome a la versión comercial. No sé que componentes traerá la versión demo..

Bueno me alegra que hayas solucionado tu inconveniente, Saludos!


----------



## oriel arriagada (Jul 14, 2010)

HOla!!!!!
Y alguien sabe como obtener el LM317? O si esta (no lo encuentro)
Muchos saludos
Oriel


----------



## ingdenis1 (Jul 21, 2010)

una pregunta en que libreria se encuentran los triacs y en que otra estan los diacs. gracias


----------



## rapdora (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola, que tal?
Estoy buscando la libreria para el 74ls193 para el PSpice Schematics, para poder simular.
Si alguien sabe donde encontrarla, porfavor que lo comente.
Me he bajado ya cosas hasta de paginas vietnamitas.. ya estoy desesperado. 
Algun consejo?


----------



## foso (Oct 11, 2010)

rapdora dijo:


> Me he bajado ya cosas hasta de paginas vietnamitas.. ya estoy desesperado.


 jajajajaja
Aca te los paso. No se si funcione pero podés probar copiar y pegar en el directorio de las librerías los tres archivos. Capaz que funciona. El problema puede ser si son diferentes versiones, yo tenia Pspice 9.1 pero hace poco actualicé  y grabé Orcad 16.2. Estos archivos son de Orcad 16.2.
Saludos, sino podés pedirselo a otra persona.


----------



## rapdora (Oct 11, 2010)

Mil gracias tio, eres el mejor!!  voi a probarlo ahora mismo jejeje, ahora te comento y te pongo un kiosco en la gran via por lo menos 

No me funcionan :'(
Lo que he hecho a sido copiar las librerias en la carpeta 
C:\Program Files\OrCAD_Demo\PSpice\Library
Decir que tengo la version demo para estudiantes. Me pillo otra version? Tendre problemas de compatibilidad? que puedo hacer?
Alomejor hago algo mal.. 

Plzz solucion!!


----------



## foso (Oct 11, 2010)

mmmm, no conosco esa versión pero me parece que las librerias van en otro lado. En mi caso es:       C:\OrCAD\OrCAD_16.2\tools\pspice\library.
Para fijarte bien la direccion tenés que estar en el programa y poner "agregar libreria" o "add library", cuando te aparesca el cuadro donde estan todas las librerias le das "arriba" (subir directorio) hasta que veas la direccion completa.
Si no te funciona pediselas a otra persona.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## rapdora (Oct 12, 2010)

Ya esta todo solucionado. Era problema de la version student que no te admite librerias con mas de 20 componentes jeje.
Asi que ya todo ok  
Gracias a todos


----------



## rapdora (Oct 13, 2010)

Pues eso, necesitaria saber de donde conseguis las librerias, almenos de ese componente, el CD4051B. y si alguno la tiene que haga el favor de pasarmela o indicarme donde esta.
Es para hacer una simulacion con el Schematics (PSpice 9.2)
Siento ser tan pesado ultimamente.

Un saludo y un abrazo a todos.


----------



## metalfox6383 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola:

Espero se me permita continuar el tema. Tengo una duda en base a la respuesta de los circuitos. ¿Qué modificaciones debería hacerle al circuito, que utiliza la compuerta negadora, si quiero cambiar el valor del cristal?

Gracias.

PD: Por otro lado, no puede simularse en Proteus? Ahi cuelgo el circuito para que le echen un ojo.


----------



## metalfox6383 (Oct 22, 2010)

Lo he simulado en Multisim. He obtenido mejor resultado, aunque la frecuencia no parece ser la del cristal.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 24, 2010)

metalfox6383 dijo:


> Lo he simulado en Multisim. He obtenido mejor resultado, aunque la frecuencia no parece ser la del cristal.


 como que no te ayudan? leo " no parece". a ver: o es o no lo es. El simulador tiene herramientas suficientes como para saberlo y determinar si lo es o no lo es.
Te diria que si lo es. Pero tienes que verificarlo y determinar.
Saludos


----------



## metalfox6383 (Oct 24, 2010)

No lo es, ya lo habia comprado. Noto que en el circuito de "Marcelo" hay un condensador variable, he realizado un trazado con diversos valores para este condensador y sólo he logrado modificar el ciclo de trabajo. Es un lástima que no esté Marcelo para explicar mejor su circuito.

Por otro lado, tambien preguntaba, y es mi pregunta más importante: ¿Qué modificaciones debería hacerle al circuito para colocar cristales de otros valores?

Gracias.

El nombre: Te noto muy impaciente en las respuestas, en ninguna parte me quejo de que no me ayuden, no deberías hacer tal acusación. Si estas dispuesto a aclarar dudas en lugar de hacer acusaciones, te lo agradecería.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 25, 2010)

en la pagina 12 de http://www.ele.uva.es/~jesus/inversores.pdf
te viene una conexión que funciona de maravilla y te da esacto el cristal. Ademas explica bien el asunto. Y recuerda que no te va a funcionar (casi seguro, voy a tirar de cabeza) al conectar un cmos a un Ls. tienes que ayudarle.
Saludos

PD Mi queja fue debida a la repetición de petición de ayuda. cosa que veo que ya lo a globalizado en una. Si tas sentido mal te pido disculpas. Siento haberte ofendido


----------



## djimenez86 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola estoy buscando modelos de thyristors para pspice, en algunos lugares tambien se les llama el 4layer pnpn diode. Alguien tiene idea de en que biblioteca se encuentra???
Muchas gracias


----------



## betodj (Nov 15, 2010)

Que tal djimenez86, Yo he realizado el modelo de un tiristor en Pspice.  El procedimiento esta en el libro "Simulación de circuitos electronicos de potencia con Pspice" de los autores: Emilio Figueres Amoros, Jose Manuel Benavent Garcia. de la editorial Alfaomega  y la Universidad Politecnica de Valencia.


ver las paginas 29,30,31 y modelizacion del tiristor paginas 59 y 60

Un saludo...


----------



## djimenez86 (Nov 15, 2010)

Muy bien, espero que también te vaya muy bien.
Yo lo que necesitaba es una cosa mucho más sencilla. Pero de todas formas conoce alguna plataforma desde donde pueda descargar el libro gratis???
Solo quiero un triristor, ya he encontrado la biblioteca del pspice, pero necesitaría saber como se usa.
Lo que necesitaría es que al tener 10 voltios en el ánodo el triristor se abriera, como debería configurarlo??
Según el paper que estoy usando necesitaría trabajar con un 4-layer pnpn diode. Hay algun modelo ya hecho en pspice??? Muchas gracias


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola que tal.

Acá subo un modelo de tiristor ideal para PSPICE.
Fue creado a partir del texto "Electrónica de Potencia" de rasid.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/2xbxwasuq39w3vb/Tiristor%20Ideal.zip

Yo lo utilizo en el 9.2 (Schematics). Espero les sirva.


----------



## betodj (Nov 16, 2010)

Gracias metalmetropolis por la aportación. Tambien puede servir la informacion:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/cambio-parametros-transistores-bjt-pspice-multisim-44323/

Un saludo...


----------



## djimenez86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tengo un elemento, exactamente un transistor MOSFET en el qual aparece el siguiente error

No PSpiceTemplate for Q1, ignoring

Que puedo hacer para solucionarlo?¿

Muchas gracias a todos

Se  me olvido decir que el modelo en si ya pertenece a la libreria de PSPICE.
Muchas gracias


----------



## betodj (Nov 29, 2010)

Vaya ya tienes problemas con el modelado o cambio de parametros de componentes de Pspice, recuerdo te duda en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/modelos-thyristors-pspice-46636/



Los parametros por defaúlt (ir a propiedades), del Mosfet IRF9140 se muestran a continuación:
(compara y corrije)




¿por qué no desinstalas y vuelves a cargar el programa (para cargar las librerias originales).

Un saludo...


----------



## djimenez86 (Nov 30, 2010)

Gracias betodj, gracias a tu ayuda y a información que he encontrado en otros foros he conseguido solucionar el problema. Pongo aqui, de forma general como se ha solucionado, con la intención de que a alguien le sirva de ayuda. Tengo que decir que de todas formas se me ha generado otro error. Lo que he hecho es lo siguiente:

 1. Botón derecho en el elemento. EDIT PART
 2. Miro cada una de las puertas y me las apunto en un papel (debido a mi falta de memoria)
 3. Doble click. Añado PSpiceTemplate, y pongo X^@REFDES %G %D %S @MODEL. El cuerpo de la sentencia es igual siempre, se pone %nombre_de_la_puerta tantas veces como hace falta. Puede ser que X, la primera letra sea la causa de mi error y se debe averiguar cual se debe usar.
 4. Como se dice en mi tierra " Dit i fet" ya está solucionado.

Ahora se me crea otro error ERROR:  [NET0085]
Part Q1 has no 'MODEL' property

Buscaré por mi cuenta la solución. Si alguien sabe como solucionarlo, porfavor que me lo indique, yo buscaré por mi parte e intentaré colgar la solución.

Ahora hos pongo aqui otra forma de solucionar el error 93 que encontré por internet:

1. Open up the part properties window.
2. Look for the "PSpiceTemplate" property.
   -If it isn't there, add the property.
3. Next, you'll need to fill in the property with the information that is required by the spice model.  You can usually see that by looking at the first (non-comment) line of the model in the library.  You can also open a similar type of part from one of the PSPICE libraries to look at the correct syntax.  My template (op amp) looks like this: "X^@REFDES %+ %- %V+ %V- %OUT @MODEL".
4. At this point, my model is not yet working but I'm getting a different error [NET0077] "Pin + in template not found on U7".  This part can be fixed by editing the part model to name the pins correctly.
5. (if you got the NET0077 error) Open up the part from the part library (not the PSpice library) and change the pin names to match what you're feeding to the PSpice template (eg. pin 1 = "+", pin 2 = "-", pin 3 = "V+", etc.).
6. Update the design cache.  Since the part is now updated in the library, I need to open up my project window, select the part in the "Design Cache" and Right-click -> Update Cache.  Now my design should have the correct pin names.


Mucha suerte a todos y gracias


----------



## jmtu1973 (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola amigos, necesito vuestra ayuda porque no encuentro en ninguna librería de PSPICE un transistor NMOS de 3 terminales. He vuscado en todas las librerías que tengo y no logro encontrarlo, por favor ayudarme.

Os adjunto el transistor en cuestión.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## ecotronico (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola!

Aquí hay algunos modelos, pero la verdad es que nunca los he sabido usar.
Yo tengo el PSPICE 9.2 con Schematics.

http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/pages/downloads.aspx#models


----------



## galaaz (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola amigos.
como indica el titulo os posteo porque tengo un problema a la hora de simular circuitos en Orcad Capture cuando tienen algun componente de la libredia "discrete". me dice que hay menos de dos conexiones en los nodos donde están estos componentes y me dibuja una corona de circunferencia verde al lado de estos. por supuesto la simulacion no se completa.
yo he yegado a la conclusion de que no puede usarse esta libreria en Capture porque las que estan en una carpeta yamada Pspice (y que funcionan a la hora de simular) tienen dos archivos mientras que los que estan fuera solo tienen uno. y el problema es que en los de la carpeta Pspice no están los componentes que yo necesito.
si habeis tenido este mismo problema y sabeis como solucionarlo hechadme una mano.
gracias


----------



## tonicut (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola, tengo un problema similar...

Tengo el OrCAD 16.3 que lo subió un tipo en internet (Arkanosant) funciona muy bien, el único inconveniente es para cargar librerias, hice todos los paso que aqui mencionan. Se me crean los archivos .lib .olb pero cuando simulo me dice que el circuito no esta definido... el componente es el THS4001 de Texas tengo el .txt .lib .olb qe vienen de texas pero no sé como hacer que funcione puedo pegar esas carpetas en algun lado ?


----------



## neodimio (Jun 27, 2011)

yo te puedo decir que hay componentes que no tienen la posibilidad de simular, son simplemente figuras, no tienen un comportamiento electrónico. Lo mejor es que consigas todas las librerías que traigan componentes de verdad.
p.ej. las resistencias, condensadores, etc, deben extraerse de la librería "analog", si eres mas concreto con el componente igual me se la librería.jejeje.


----------



## jmontero1980 (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola,
Estoy realizando un PFC el cual una parte consiste en realizar un driver con el CI L292 para atacar a un motor de CC.

Estoy buscando información en internet sobre este driver en concreto y no encuentro nada de nada (exeptuando el datasheet), espero que me puedan ayudar si tienen algo de material sobre este circuito integrado, que no sean las hojas de características que ya las tengo en mi poder. Si alguien sabe el funcionamiento interno de este CI y me lo puede explicar se lo agradecería.

Otro tema es que me gustaría simular dicho circuito en Orcad (PSpice) antes del motanje final en PCB y necesitaría saber si existe alguna librería con este integrado o por el contrario debería montar el circuito con el esquema interno del integrado que nos da el fabricante.
Siguiendo con PSpice, existen librerías de motores DC, en caso negativo, como se puede simular en PSpice un motor de corriente continua?

Muchas gracias de antemano
Un saludo a todos los del foro, sois de gran ayuda para los estudiantes !!!


----------



## eleiracha (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y antes de nada quisiera saludaros y deciros que encuentro este foro muy completo e informativo.

Mi pregunta está relaccionada con el programa Pspice de simulacion de circuitos, el problema es que no incluye todos los modelos que uno quisiera que tuviera y como sucede siempre el que necesitas no está. 

En concreto el que necesito es un regulador (LT1073), lo gracioso es que encontré una librería que contiene ese y muchos otros en teoría, se llama regulator.olb el problema es que no me deja añadirlo como libería ya que las librerías del programa son archivos tipo .slb  .

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Javisco (Nov 29, 2011)

Muy buenas, me podrían ayudar porfavor, en el archivo word viene un circuito que me dejaron simular en Pspice, pero el símbolo que aparece encerrado en el círculo no lo encuentro en las librerias...alguien me pudiera orientar como encontrarlo porfavor??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 30, 2011)

Javisco dijo:


> Muy buenas, me podrían ayudar porfavor, en el archivo word viene un circuito que me dejaron simular en Pspice, pero el símbolo que aparece encerrado en el círculo no lo encuentro en las librerias...alguien me pudiera orientar como encontrarlo porfavor??




 Según el texto reemplaza un filtro de linea inductor 2,5mH de los que mas vienen en la fuentes de entrada de cada equipo electrónico, pero si no me pasas algo mas concreto no se que f#ck significan las siglas_* RNDF*_


----------



## AlbertoFelipe (Ene 10, 2012)

Tengo el mismo problema que ton¡cut, alguno puede ayudarme??


----------



## tonicut (Ene 10, 2012)

fijate alberto... cuando pones para simular, en esa ventana hay una solapa, que te permite elegir las librerias... o sea, antes de empezar abris la ventana de simulacion, cargas la librerias como GLOBAL.

armas el esquematico y volves a la ventana simulacion haces lo tuyo, y listo...

perdona que no te diga todo tan preciso, estoy justo en una PC qe no tengo el PSpice...

sino lo encontraste lo qe te digo, te contesto desde la otra pc.

Abrazo de Gol!!


----------



## AlbertoFelipe (Ene 11, 2012)

Eso lo hago pero no me funciona, mas concretamente yo necesito usar el componente SM15T30CA y en la version 16.5 que es la que yo tengo no esta en ninguna libreria, asi que buscando en internet he encontrado este enlace:

http://robots.freehostia.com/Circuits/Spice/ModelIndex2.html

El componente esta en la libreria Transil_ST.lib y Transil_ST.olb, me las descargo y las uso, una en Capture y otra la agrego como tu pusiste en el mensaje anterior en PSpice, pero me sale el mensaje de componente indefinido, yo no se si el problema es que esta mal la libreria o yo hago algo mal, ¿puedes ayudarme por favor?

Un saludo. Gracias por la ayuda.

p.d: si sabes de algun enlace para poder descargarse librerias de otro componentes lo agradeceria.
p.d: te adjunto el esquema de lo que quiero simular, solo se necesitaria cambiar los diodos BZT55C30 por el SM15T30CA, que es el que yo quiero simular.


----------



## rvenge (Feb 15, 2012)

Necesito el BY249-300 para una simulación
Los dispositivos que se crean "a mano" se puden luego simular? si es así, como se hacen?

Gracias!


----------



## rvenge (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya he encontrado esta librería y muchas otras.Os dejo el enlace, espero que os sirva:

http://robustdesignconcepts.com/files/pspice/pmindex.htm


----------



## barreno2 (Abr 4, 2013)

hola amigos
Estoy usando el Schemantics de pspice student 9.1; necesito usar el transistor TIP 31, el tip41 y no existen en este simulador.....tengo las libreria BIPOLAR.olb y .lib y no se como instalarlas...o en que carpeta teng q pegar esta libreria....ayuda


----------



## Giovanni Ernesto Ibáñez (May 16, 2013)

no logro encontrar una libreria para poder convocar en el circuito al circuito integrado de mosfets: tc4007. muchas gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## runy1978 (May 28, 2013)

Buenas tardes, estoy intentando diseñar un circuito con PSPICE 9.2, pero tengo un problema con las librerías, me he bajado la librería del componente MC34063A, pero soy incapaz de agregarla para poder utilizarla en mi proyecto.
Alguien podría indicarme paso a paso como añadir este componente para poder utilizarlo en mi proyecto.
He leído varios manuales en la red, pero sigo los pasos y esta nunca aparece.
Gracias.


----------



## Jesus Spain (May 31, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Necesito el modelo del optoacoplador 6N136 pero no he conseguido encontrarlo. En la librería OPTO he encontrado varios optoacopladores pero ninguno con un fotodiodo y transistor asociado en el DETECTOR.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## runy1978 (Jun 1, 2013)

Aqui parece que tienen algo http://www.avagotech.com/pages/optocouplers_plastic/spicemodels/


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 1, 2013)

runy1978 dijo:


> Aqui parece que tienen algo http://www.avagotech.com/pages/optocouplers_plastic/spicemodels/



Hola runy.

Ya había encontrado esa página pero no es más que un fichero .txt.
Es suficiente con eso para la simulación en el PSpice.

Un saludo y gracias de todas formas.


----------



## runy1978 (Jun 2, 2013)

La verdad es que como pedia registrarse, no lo baje.
No se si con eso solo servira, yo estoi empezando con esto del pspice, aun me estoy peleando con agregar la jo**da libreria.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jun 2, 2013)

runy1978 dijo:


> La verdad es que como pedia registrarse, no lo baje.
> No se si con eso solo servira, yo estoi empezando con esto del pspice, aun me estoy peleando con agregar la jo**da libreria.



Por si te sirve de algo te dejo un manual del PSpice por si quieres echarle un vistazo.

Un saludo.


----------



## runy1978 (Jun 3, 2013)

Gracias, le echare un vistazo


----------

